
Show HN: Short Lessons from 21 Long Books - durmonski
https://durmonski.com/21-lessons-from-21-books/
======
m10i
This is a wonderful idea! But I can't help but wonder... is this legal? Seems
like a litigation nightmare.

~~~
durmonski
I believe this type of work falls under the Fair use doctrine, where you can
use a limited copyrighted material without having to first acquire permission
from the copyright holder.

